# Looking for software that generates the scramble from known end state



## RobertFontaine (Jul 12, 2014)

I want to practice CLL with 2x2x2 and am thinking it would be nice to have some simple scrambles that get me to the CLL algorithm I wast to practice. I assume the software exists but have no idea the name.

Can someone point me in the right direction.

thanks,
Robert


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 12, 2014)

http://mf.qiyuuu.com/cube/EGTrainer.cube

(This app is seriously amazing)


----------



## Renslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Uhm... Do the inverse of the CLL you want to practice? I don't get it.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Uhm... Do the inverse of the CLL you want to practice? I don't get it.



... that was the perfect obvious answer


----------

